# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sekretet e ndërgjegjes

## biligoa

*Natyra e ndërgjegjes njerëzore është një nga misteret më të mëdha të biologjisë. Sipas disa studiuesve, mekanika e kuanteve mund të ndihmojë për ta shpjeguar*
Mekanika e kuanteve është një nga teoritë shkencore më të rëndësishme të të gjitha kohërave, sepse ka lejuar përshkrimin e shumë fenomeneve subatomike. Disa studiues theksojnë se kjo mekanikë mund të shpjegojë edhe një nga misteret e mëdha të biologjisë, natyrën e ndërgjegjes, e ndoshta edhe atë të ëndrrave.

Shpresat janë nxitur nga modeli i kuanteve të ndërgjegjes, realizuar nga një kërkues amerikan, nga Universiteti i Floridës. Modeli frymëzohet te "kërcimi i pamjeve" që truri kryen përballë imazheve të dykuptimta, për shembull njëra që mund të interpretohet si një vazo apo dy fytyra.

Prej kohësh psikologët janë magjepsur prej faktit që truri nuk arrin të perceptojë dy versione njëkohësisht...

Të kuptosh mënyrën se si truri kalon nga një version në tjetrin mund të hedhë dritë mbi faktin se si lind eksperienca koshiente. "Nëse arrijmë të kuptojmë se çfarë ndryshon në tru kur një person është i ndërgjegjshëm për një imazh apo jo, ndoshta mund të zgjidhim misterin", shpjegon një psikologe nga Harvardi.

*Rivalitet dysynor*

Kërcimi i pamjeve është veçanërisht i kuptueshëm kur truri i nënshtrohet njëkohësisht dy imazheve të ndryshme për secilin sy, duke shkaktuar në këtë mënyrë një "rivalitet dysynor". Në eksperimentet që riprodhojnë këtë situatë, vullnetarët vërejnë herë pas here një shtëpi dhe një pamje. Kërkuesit regjistrojnë kohën që kalon në mes të kërcimeve dhe përdorin rezonancën magnetike për të matur proceset nervore që verifikohen në tru.

Kërcimet e vrojtuara në kushtet e rivalitetit dysynor i kanë kujtuar një kërkuesi sjelljen e kuanteve të thërrmijave të vogla. Sipas mekanikës së kuanteve, një thërrmijë - për shembull një elektron - nuk ka karakteristika të përcaktuara mirë. Në fakt ekziston një mori gjendjesh kontradiktore mes tyre, të përfaqësuara nga një funksion vale. Vetëm kur një dëgjues mat një karakteristikë, funksioni zbret në një nga nivelet. Kërkuesi e ka bazuar modelin e tij mbi këtë fenomen.

Modelet e kuanteve të ndërgjegjes nuk janë të reja dhe sipas shkencëtarit nuk i bindin shumë psikologët. Një nga modelet më të famshme u përparua në gjysmën e viteve 90 nga matematikani Roger Penrosev, nga Universiteti i Oksfordit dhe anesteziologu Stuart Hameroff nga Universiteti i Arizonës në Tukson. Sipas dy studiuesve, ndërgjegjja lind nga llogaritjet e kuanteve të kryera në grupime proteinike të quajtura "microtubule" (proteina fijezore) të pranishme në neuronet e trurit. Por, në ndryshim nga ky model dhe ai paraardhës, modeli i shkencëtarit është i eksperimentueshëm.

Kërkuesi i cilëson dy gjendjet cerebrale të ndryshme: "ndërgjegjja potenciale" dhe "ndërgjegjja reale". Ndërgjegjja potenciale - gjendja kur truri merr të dy imazhet njëkohësisht - është e përcaktuar si një funksion i valës së kuanteve. Sipas modelit të tij, ndërgjegjja reale është kur funksioni bie dhe truri vëren një nga dy imazhet. Në këtë pikë, procesi rifillon me një tjetër funksion vale të ndërgjegjes potenciale që zhvillohet dhe në rastin e saj bie, duke i dhënë kështu mundësi vullnetarit të shohë një imazh tjetër. Për të përcaktuar vlerat e parametrave të modelit të tij, ai ka përdorur shpejtësinë ku neuronet aktivizohen në trurin e vullnetarëve dhe në frekuencën e kërcitjeve të imazhit. Më pas, ka llogaritur vlerën e frekuencës, e cila kontrollon proceset e kunatës, e që mund të jetë në bazë të ndërgjegjes së trurit.

*Sipas kërkuesit, gjendja e ndërgjegjes potenciale i korrespondon përvojës sonë të nënvetëdijes që përcjellim në ëndrra.*

Një neuroshkencëtar nga Kanadaja nuk bashkohet me mendimin që koshienca ka një bazë kuantesh: "Truri është një objekt mikroskopik. Duke qenë se proceset e kuanteve nuk janë të vlefshme për të studiuar sjelljen e objekteve të tjera të mëdha, është e çuditshme që "shërbejnë" për të sqaruar mekanizmat e ndërgjegjes", ka përfunduar ai.

----------

